# User friendly, entry level spray system



## KenFitz

Thanks, I was looking at this one at Woodcraft to buy. Answered most all of my questions.


----------



## Tomj

Thanks, I have been looking into this also. Good to know it performs well.


----------



## Chipy

Good review and Timely for me, I think its going to my Christmas gift? The Wood whisperer has a good video on this same Earlax model.


----------



## Vrtigo1

Chipy, I believe Marc's video is actually the previous model but most of the features are still the same. Watching his video is one of the factors that led me to purchase it. It's what I told my wife I wanted for Christmas, then a month or two ago woodcraft put it on sale so I bought it for myself and told my wife her shopping for me was done, lol.


----------



## Chipy

Vrtigo1 do you know what the improvements are?


----------



## Flocktothewall

I too have the 5500, and used it to spray stain, toner and finish on a built in entertainment center. I believe the improvements from the 5000 to the 5500 is a stronger motor that gives you the ability to actually spray paint.

I can attest to its ruggedness, as when we built my neighbors entertainment center I let him help me spray and on more than one occasion, he dropped the gun on the cement. Yes its aluminum so there are some dents, but thats all that came from it, purely cosmetic, and a bit of hurt pride for the shellacing he got for it.

I can say it took some tweaking to get things right, and we never went completely away from the air compressor and for the matter of connivence it is sometimes easier to use the gravity fed gun from an air compressor than the siphon fed Earlex, but I do love My Earlex!


----------



## hianupam

very nice review. I got one and am very pleased with the result so far. The only thing I found useless was the handle. You can't really lift the unit by the handle. What do you use it for?


----------



## Ken90712

5500 I have this one and Love it. As mentioned the motor did get stronger. Enjoy.


----------



## Carpintonto

One good adjective for this spray system would be AWESOME!.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review , I have the cheapest earlex they make and to my surprise it worked great too.


----------



## metprof

Just used this for the first time on a bed just built. Was tickled with the results. Started with a little too much volume but was easily turned down. Love the air gap "click" adjustment between horiz/vert/spot patterns. No drips, no spots, no errors!

Happy furniture maker here.

Thanks Earlex.


----------



## AlBTha

I know this is an old thread. But I'm looking for advice on shooting lacquer with the 5500. My spray pattern seems to be heavy on the outside edges. Is dialing down the amount of liquid the only way to even out the spray?

I'm using a 1.5 tip spraying pre cat lacquer.

Al


----------



## JGM0658

I use a 2.0 tip and dilute the lacquer 3 parts of thinner to 1 part of lacquer. It works fine for me but it needs a couple of coats. As opposed to you I used to get less lacquer on the edges leaving a spray pattern. I think you have to play with the dilution until you get what works.


----------

